# DTG Print Peeling Off In Wash - Next Level Triblend 6010



## OCfreshprints (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi all,

Could use some advice here...I am printing a lot of heavy ink solid coverage prints on Next Level 6010 triblends.

I have Ricoh Ri6000's Anajet Powerbright Plus inks.

We have now had multiple instances where customers have said that the design has peeled off in the wash (2 complaints out of 150-200 shirts, but not sure if those others just haven't washed yet). They claimed to wash on cold inside out and dry with low heat.

I am using Firebird GTX pretreat, and from testing how much my pretreater lays down, I am putting down about 19 grams for a 16 x 20 area.

I am curing the pretreat til completely dry.

Ink Cure:
I have GeoKnight DK20s with a teflon cover on them. Because of this, I have increased my heat to 345 degrees to account for the heat loss, and temp gunned to see that it is around 335 degrees during cure.

I am hovering the print for 30-45 seconds, and then doing a 1 minute 30 second press at 335 degrees.

My hunch is too much pretreat considering it is a thinner triblend, but using less pretreat has given inconsistent print quality results on such a heavy ink design (this may be an issue with my pretreat machine not spraying evenly. Looks even after spraying, but print is brighter full coverage along sides of design, worse coverage down middle. This is even after brand new nozzles).

Any advice would be appreciated, happy to add additional details if I forgot anything.


----------



## keepitspinning (Jan 13, 2014)

Unless something has changed that I am not aware of, DTG is suppose to be on 100% cotton. We've printed on 50/50 and it is a weathered/distressed looked. The 6010 is only 25% cotton. No matter how much pretreat you use, it is not bonding to the poly. I may be wrong on this.


----------



## Ghoster32111 (Jan 21, 2013)

OCfreshprints said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could use some advice here...I am printing a lot of heavy ink solid coverage prints on Next Level 6010 triblends.
> 
> ...


I see two potential problems with what your doing. First you might need to cure the print longer usually when a print is under dried it washes off. Also your using Firebird GTX optimized pretreat on your Anajet as it is made for the Brother GTX printer that might be part of the problem too. I have multiple printers and I use Firebird as well but I use different pretreats for each of my printers.


----------



## Tto (Dec 18, 2020)

keepitspinning said:


> Unless something has changed that I am not aware of, DTG is suppose to be on 100% cotton. We've printed on 50/50 and it is a weathered/distressed looked. The 6010 is only 25% cotton. No matter how much pretreat you use, it is not bonding to the poly. I may be wrong on this.


Your rite that statement is so true.you don’t have enough cotton


----------

